# Mossberg Silver eddition/ GWP pups



## Gundog (Aug 20, 2006)

I am looking at purchasing a new shotgun. I want to purchase an over and under. Does anyone know anything about Mossbergs silver eddition.

I am also expecting a litter of GWP soon. If anyone is interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Shouldn't part of this post be in the shotgun forum and the other in the classifieds?

If you are looking for a good over/under for killing pheasants, everyone has their opinions on it. It is like asking who drives a 2007 Chevy Silverado and is it a good pickup.

Everyone who has one and loves it will tell you so, but the Ford lovers will sure to add their two cents.

As for the gun, it is a nice gun. Never shot it myself, but looked at it. Personally I think you can't go wrong with a Browning Citori for an over/under shotgun. They really know how to make them. I shoot a feather lightning 26" barrel. Great gun for long walks.

The Ruger Red Label is also a great over/under shotgun as well as the Beretta White Onyx. Both superior guns as well. My good friend shoots the Beretta and I have to say it is a great upland gun.

There is my $.02 on the subject.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have one in a 20 Ga. Great shotgun but it would shoot doubles (both barrels at once) about every third time. I sent it back to Mossberg and six months later I got it back woring perfectly. It comes up great and shoots better than my beretta!! Great gun for the money and the service department is great but a bit slow. :sniper:


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have one and I like it a lot.


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

Had one sent in to mossberg jan 10th still haven't seen it, it was for a cracked stock. I sure liked the feel of the gun, but customer service is really lacking.


----------

